# UK game publisher Codemasters hacked



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Following recent attacks on Sony and Square Enix, it seems that Codemasters, the UK-based publisher of the DiRT series, has been hit by hackers. The company told Gamesindustry.biz that it "responded swiftly" when it discovered there had been an attempt to gain administrative access to the Codemasters website.

"We responded swiftly with a full investigation to isolate the issue, bringing down Codemasters.com for a few hours to ensure no access would be possible, and returned the website after a security hole was closed," a representative from the company said. "While some staff admin names were obtained, passwords were all encrypted."

It doesn't sound as if any customer data was compromised during the attack, but as always in these situations, it's a good idea to change your login details if you use the Codemasters website at all.


UK game publisher Codemasters hacked - Techworld.com


----------

